# End of My Rope



## mompres (May 1, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new here. I thought I would look for some advice. I've been married for almost 21 years and am a long term stay at home mom. My oldest is 17 and getting ready for college and that has stressed my already badly broken marriage. Even though hubs went to Ivy League he hasn't done a single thing to help my daughter with college. I didn't go and did eveything for her. This is typical of him. He is usually passive aggressive but now he is getting really ugly. He refuses to help at all. Won't even do the dishes anymore. Has no respect for my role with the kids. He is starting almost daily with "What do you do all day anyway". He said I should go back to work to pay for college. Sure, why not, when we first met I paid for the wedding and the down on the house and had the retirement plans. Then he wanted me to stay home with the babies so I did and it was his turn to take the lead financially. Now I have lost my confidence. I don't have a degree and have been home so long I am baffled about where to begin. Don't get me wrong. I am an assertive person normally but he has done a number on me. Any suggestions on how to handle his rants and calm things down a bit until I figure out what to do? I have asked him to leave before but he refuses and without a job I am stuck. He knows this. BTW I have lost 50 pounds and he hates that. Thanks.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

So are the two of you married just for the sake of being married?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe a part-time job doing something you enjoy - for your sake and not his - would be a good idea.

Might help build your confidence. And - if things are really this bad - give you some financial cushion if things don't work out.


----------



## mompres (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Nice Guy. I think you are right. Finding a part time job that I enjoy will ease me back in and I won't have as much fear of the unknown. I appreciate it.


----------

